# Vip 211 question



## Rafael (Jul 24, 2005)

What's the main difference between VIP 211 and VIP 211K? 
only color? and size?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rafael (Jul 24, 2005)

Rafael said:


> What's the main difference between VIP 211 and VIP 211K?
> only color? and size?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


too bad nobody here has VIP 211 or VIP 211K


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

Rafael said:


> too bad nobody here has VIP 211 or VIP 211K


ask this question in the VIP 211 forum, you may get an answer.


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

actually there is a thread that talks specifically about what you ask.

*http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133873*


----------



## Rafael (Jul 24, 2005)

aloishus27 said:


> actually there is a thread that talks specifically about what you ask.
> 
> *http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=133873*


Thanks.


----------

